# Has anyone used a USB3 stick as an OS drive?



## mrjayviper (May 23, 2014)

Hello.

I'm thinking of buying a Sandisk Ultra USB3 stick and use it as OS/main drive and wondering what kind of performance I should expect. I just tried building world on a much cheaper Sandisk variety and it's like watching paint dry. I'm hoping the Ultra variety would give a performance similar/closer to external HDDs connected via USB cable.

I'm not set with Sandisk Ultra. It's just I can get a 16GB one for a reasonable price. If you have other brands/models in mind, I'm open to suggestions.

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (May 23, 2014)

If the USB removability is important, it's worth a try.  USB 3 on FreeBSD was still not particularly solid the last time I tried it.  Actually USB 3 in general is not yet particularly solid.


----------



## mrjayviper (May 23, 2014)

Thank you for the reply. I guess I'll wait for the drivers/code to become more mature.


----------

